# Writing an old classical style adagio movement!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fstring-quartet-in-c-minor-mvt-2-v2-wip

I am constantly trying to escape modern influences and get back to the classical style but it's very difficult haha.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

A little update!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fstring-quartet-in-c-minor-adagio-v1


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Finished a movement of it~


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fstring-quartet-in-c-minor


----------

